
Can we have “today-i-read” or “stuff-i-liked” repositories? - kamranahmed_se
Can we have &quot;today-i-read&quot; or &quot;stuff-i-liked&quot; repositories so that whenever you find&#x2F;read something worth sharing&#x2F;saving, save it to the repository for others to see or your own reference?<p>Proposal is to use https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Idnan&#x2F;like-on-git. Whenever you find&#x2F;read something interesting, click the &quot;Like&quot; button and it will be added to your specified repository for others to see and easily spread knowledge. Thoughts?
======
mtmail
That's sounds like a feature Pocket and Instapaper are trying to solve.
Instapaper users can share their archive and one can subscribe via RSS.

